# excel & gator trax



## Richard6908 (Jan 26, 2006)

I have done a lot of searching and various forums and read off from various manufacturers websites and also spoke to free way sports about the two. Does anyone have any opinions on either of the boats?

I'm thinking about getting a 1860-62 model with a mud buddy surface drive. Most of my hunting is done on the Saginaw bay with 2-3 people gear and a dog. Just looking for others opinions on these boats or other boats


----------



## Bayport (Aug 29, 2009)

I use an Excel 1854 with a 4200 mud buddy surface drive on Wildfowl Bay from the DNR site in Bay Port. To date I have been able to use any thing the bay has delivered using common since. I really like the step up from the stern and the build in fuel tank, gun storage, and the head lights it is equipped. I have an Avery quick set blind, like only remove four pins and it is off.


----------



## bc21 (Dec 15, 2010)

For what it's worth, I own an excel but wish I went with a gator trax. Whatever you get, make sure you go with the thicker aluminum hull. Lots of rocks on the bay. That 1860 will be a tank and should be able to handle the bay no problem. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Check out Phowler boats or Prodigy boats....for about the same price you can make something a little more custom. Prodigy boats doesn't have their web site up yet but you can check them out on facebook. Worth looking into if you are going to spend that kind of money, you might as well get exactly what you want.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I would stay away from excel. Gator trax boats are awesome. You can get them anyway you want it. I'm looking at a Prodigy as well. Stick with a custom maker.


----------



## ghhunter (Jan 16, 2011)

I have a gator trax 17x50 (total legth 18'8") with a hunt deck and mud buddy 45 on it. Use it on the bay a lot and can get 4 guys with a dog and gear up on plane. I love the boat and have beat the crap out of it for several years and it can take a beating.


----------



## Gill'in time (Apr 20, 2012)

ghhunter said:


> I have a gator trax 17x50 (total legth 18'8") with a hunt deck and mud buddy 45 on it. Use it on the bay a lot and can get 4 guys with a dog and gear up on plane. I love the boat and have beat the crap out of it for several years and it can take a beating.


What kinda speeds does a boat like this have looking to upgrade in the next two years just curious fully loaded with a couple guys and a dog what their like thanks


----------



## Richard6908 (Jan 26, 2006)

Gill'in time said:


> What kinda speeds does a boat like this have looking to upgrade in the next two years just curious fully loaded with a couple guys and a dog what their like thanks


Thanks for the replies and I would also like to know the speeds with your setup. I was thinking about going with a 5500 mag


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Rich? 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bc21 (Dec 15, 2010)

Richard6908 said:


> Thanks for the replies and I would also like to know the speeds with your setup. I was thinking about going with a 5500 mag


You won't have any issues getting a heavy load up on plane and even going a reasonably fast speed (I'd guess mid to upper 20s fully loaded and easily over 30 with a light load) if you go with the 5500. That's one hell of a motor. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Richard6908 (Jan 26, 2006)

Jimw said:


> Rich?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app[/QUOT
> 
> Where are the white women at haha


----------



## Richard6908 (Jan 26, 2006)

bc21 said:


> You won't have any issues getting a heavy load up on plane and even going a reasonably fast speed (I'd guess mid to upper 20s fully loaded and easily over 30 with a light load) if you go with the 5500. That's one hell of a motor.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thanks for the reply, figure its better to have more motor than not enough


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

craigrh13 said:


> I would stay away from excel. Gator trax boats are awesome. You can get them anyway you want it. I'm looking at a Prodigy as well. Stick with a custom maker.


Why?...


----------



## ghhunter (Jan 16, 2011)

Gill'in time said:


> What kinda speeds does a boat like this have looking to upgrade in the next two years just curious fully loaded with a couple guys and a dog what their like thanks


I honestly have never checked my speeds but I have had 4 guys 2 dogs and all out guns/decoys and other gear in the boat and it gets up on plane, I would guess low 20's for speeds with that type of load. By myself probably low to mid 30's depended on water depth and prop condition. Here's a link to a video of me running a pretty shallow bayou with 2 people and a dog, most of the video Im not topped out on the throttle.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

jonesy16 said:


> Check out Phowler boats or Prodigy boats....for about the same price you can make something a little more custom. Prodigy boats doesn't have their web site up yet but you can check them out on facebook. Worth looking into if you are going to spend that kind of money, you might as well get exactly what you want.





SBE II said:


> Why?...


I have heard more bad then good about Excel. Especially if you do not get the .125 hull. They look nice, but for the same money you can get a custom built boat that is built much stronger.


----------



## Richard6908 (Jan 26, 2006)

I have also been reading more bad then good about excel, as far as the phowlers go there not much better than excels reviews from what I have read. Not to fond of them from what I have seen. Thanks for the video


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

I got an 1854 Prodigy Marsh Tough in November and can't say anything bad about it. It's built with bracing like a tank, has a drop deck but the drop deck is open so you have room for bilge pumps battery etc. With my current motor 35 MB HD Mikuni carb and dual exhaust I can run a deep water light load 30.3 top speed and 29.7 continuous speed. With a load I can still run 26.8 mph. To me that is plenty fast. 

It isn't top end speed you need to think about, it's load carrying ability. If you go with the 5500 bamf you will not have any problems going as fast as you want to go in a duck boat and it will carry a load bigger than you can put in the boat. If it were me and I was doing it all over again, I would go with Prodigy again. I got the vee rake front end and not the bull nose because of where I run ( Lake Michigan at times) and thought i'd stay dryer with the 21" sides and vee front end. Check out their facebook page @ Prodigy Boats.

IF you have any questions you can pm me and i'll answer them for you. I'm on staff for Chad. 
Smoke


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

It's seems like when you search for review info you hear allot about welds breaking on the excell boats. But remember this is the internet! I'm sure a dealer would take you out in one if they know your serious about the purchase. I've never been in one personally but have put my hands on a few and they look to be built tough and have very nice build quality. As far as the Gator trax there just bad ass boats! For the money your talking about spending I would definetly try to at least get a ride in a couple different styles that your looking at, I'm sure there's a few members on here that would take you out for a ride in exchange for beer!


----------



## Richard6908 (Jan 26, 2006)

charcoal300zxtt said:


> It's seems like when you search for review info you hear allot about welds breaking on the excell boats. But remember this is the internet! I'm sure a dealer would take you out in one if they know your serious about the purchase. I've never been in one personally but have put my hands on a few and they look to be built tough and have very nice build quality. As far as the Gator trax there just bad ass boats! For the money your talking about spending I would definetly try to at least get a ride in a couple different styles that your looking at, I'm sure there's a few members on here that would take you out for a ride in exchange for beer!


Thanks smoke. Met you at the bay city show. Bought the clear and blue double reed from ya. And I had a guy offer me a ride in his boat. Thanks for the info everyone


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

Stay away from excels! My transom brace weld broke. I don't beat on my boat and its stored inside always. They know of the problem and want me to ship the boat back to them at my cost.Which cost about the same as a new boat.they said its a common problem on the single braced boats but no recall. I'm disappointed in excel!!! Spend my hard earn money for this. If I wanted a boat that has broken welds I would of bought a grizzly.


----------



## 2manyfish (Feb 17, 2003)

That's BS-- I would be pissed!! I broke some welds on my roughneck it was 100% my fault and they shipped it back at their cost. Only had it 3 weeks and communicated the whole time. Awesome service!!! I would tell anyone willing to listen your story.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

PRODIGY BOATS


Custom built boats with the cost of high end production built. 
Facebook @ Prodigy boats. Tell Chad Todd sent ya..................

Web page is still being built but the face book page is filled with pictures and FAQ.
Smoke


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm still trying to decide between Gator Trax or Prodigy. They both are about the same price except the GT has standard flotation and I can get it with a Yamaha outboard. Still trying to decide between SD or outboard.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Smoke, Do those boats your pimping so hard have floatation? Or is it a "commercial hull"? 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Jimw said:


> Smoke, Do those boats your pimping so hard have floatation? Or is it a "commercial hull"?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Mine is a Commercial hull Jim but you can get flotation, I decided against it. But with that in mind I had them install twin 1500 gal bilge pumps with the Jr. auto unit too. I was a bit leery of the commercial hull but the boat is a tank and see no viable issue if I use my head why it would ever sink. But lord knows i've sunk my last two boats i've owned soo............ LOL


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

I have had my 1744 gatortrax for 7 years with no issues. Have hit some stumps that have left a couple small dings but the boat is still very solid and I get about 20 mph (loaded up with 3 guys, gear and dog) with the 29 van with stage 1 upgrade. It will run 27 with just a couple guys in it. Plenty fast enough for me. It goes thru the sh$t and that is what matters most.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Richard6908 said:


> I have also been reading more bad then good about excel, as far as the phowlers go there not much better than excels reviews from what I have read. Not to fond of them from what I have seen. Thanks for the video


Welcome to media...when was the last time you read anything positive? Unless you're reading the bible..


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

craigrh13 said:


> I have heard more bad then good about Excel. Especially if you do not get the .125 hull. They look nice, but for the same money you can get a custom built boat that is built much stronger.


I don't have a .125 hull and I'm just fine...but I'm not thrashing logs and stuff. So far no issues. Just a small carb issue probably due to bad gas


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

SBE II said:


> I don't have a .125 hull and I'm just fine...but I'm not thrashing logs and stuff. So far no issues. Just a small carb issue probably due to bad gas


I don't have a .125 either and have hit a few logs and stuff with no issues as well. My only issue is with the single transom brace that broke a weld but I'm taking care of it this spring! I love my excel besides that! I went with a 1751 with 35 mb and it runs 25-26 with two big guys,dog and gear. I'm going to just add two more braces on each side and keep my bolt on brace on the middle brace but weld it all up!!


----------



## Richard6908 (Jan 26, 2006)

SBE II said:


> Welcome to media...when was the last time you read anything positive? Unless you're reading the bible..


I don't own a bible but thanks for the reply...

Ecxels to me look like a great boat. More of a fancy boat over the gator trax. I took a look at a gator trax today and I do like the construction a bit more with the way the transom/ hunt deck is made. Excess have more of a clean look over all with their floor plan. Have heard that the gator trax are a tough boat and I think that is what I am going to go with after seeing one today.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

Richard6908 said:


> I don't own a bible but thanks for the reply...
> 
> Ecxels to me look like a great boat. More of a fancy boat over the gator trax. I took a look at a gator trax today and I do like the construction a bit more with the way the transom/ hunt deck is made. Excess have more of a clean look over all with their floor plan. Have heard that the gator trax are a tough boat and I think that is what I am going to go with after seeing one today.


Can't go wrong with a gator trax!


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Richard I guarantee you'll love the gatortrax boats they are a very tough next to industructable. Kent and his company build an awesome boat for sure. If I could make a suggestion go with a min. Hull think ess of .125! You will be very happy you did if you happen hit something hard like a stump, rock etc. if I wouldn't have went with Chad and the new company he started this year I would own a gatortrax hands down. I know for a fact you can get any option with different bows etc. if you deal with Jim Adams at freeway or call the company directly. You have picked an awesome boat if you go with GT. sorry you didn't go the the Prodigy, but either way you'll be happy with your rig! I work for Chad @ Prodigy so if anyone wonders why I am "pimping" as Jim W so eloquently put it. Lol But I promise you if the Prodigy boat was junk and not worth every penny I would not be Pro-staffing for him.

I dont have a chia pet Smoke yet, so I haven't really made it big in the waterfowl industry as of this post! But I'm working on a deal with piñata's R Us for a life size smoke piñata! Woo hoo Lmao 

Good luck with your new boat Richard you'll love it.


----------



## Richard6908 (Jan 26, 2006)

I didn't look much into the prodigy because there isn't anything local that I can look at. Don't know much about them I did check out there Facebook page. When I make a order this spring I won't have the time to make a run down south to pick it up. I am dealing with Jim at freeway sports. We have shared a few conversations and he has done his job in steering me in the right direction on a boat to suit my needs. Very helpful and good guy.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Richard6908 said:


> I don't own a bible but thanks for the reply...
> 
> Ecxels to me look like a great boat. More of a fancy boat over the gator trax. I took a look at a gator trax today and I do like the construction a bit more with the way the transom/ hunt deck is made. Excess have more of a clean look over all with their floor plan. Have heard that the gator trax are a tough boat and I think that is what I am going to go with after seeing one today.


I heard ford made a great truck so I bought one in 2004 but my tranny went out and cam..I own Chevys now. I also called freeway when interested in a boat, wouldn't give me the time of day. Went to S&R in IL, heard good things about freeway, but wouldn't buy a boat plug now..get my drift?


----------

